# I don't understand..........



## hilikus (Apr 1, 2003)

I am so confused about the rc swap and sell area. We waste all of this time emailing for pics for items that people have for sale, when they could just post the pics as they are listing their item. I find this extremely frustrating because, no one would buy something without looking at it. I am only posting this message to ask the question of the people who don't post pics, why don't you post the pics??? Clearly you must already have them if they can be emailed. This is probably in the wrong place to post and, I'm sorry, its just frustrating to have to wait for someone to be online and respond to their PMs just to see what they are selling.


Just Wondering,
Scott


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I am on my Iphone 99.9% of the time and have not figured out how to post pics because I take them with my Iphone. If anyone knows how to do this I will start posting my pics because I do know what you mean!


James


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Some pics from some cameras are too big to post on this site. I can change the size of mine to a size that fits on the web; some don't have this feature on their camera or computer.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

most of the time. ppl dont know how to link of get pics the post. then other times the pics are just to big to post. then other times ppl are at work and just dont have them with them when they post what they have.

take me i have i post up there, and the pics i have are setting in my inbox. but do to a remodle next door they cut wires and i have not net or cable. so i haft to do every thing form work, and i dont think they want me bring every thing to work and laying it out and taking pics of it. the comp i work at have not usb ports.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Scott...couldn't agree more. i don't understand why people list things without the pic either.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

It's realty quite simple. There are those of us who are not computer geeks and may not know how.
How bout you really smart guys giving the rest of us a lesson in how to post pics.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

my excuse is pretty simple... because i don't feel like it. lol

i'll post something for sale, if someone wants pics, then i'll go take a pic of it and send it to them. if not, cool!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive figured out how to shrink pics to fit the site using a program called irfanview you can download it for free.It only took me years to figure that out:lol::lol:


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

nitro4294 said:


> It's realty quite simple. There are those of us who are not computer geeks and may not know how.
> How bout you really smart guys giving the rest of us a lesson in how to post pics.


Don't need to be a computer geek, it actually pretty simple.

First you need to have it so it can be accessed by your computer ...either on your harddrive or usb thumbdrive, or cable from your camera to your computer

once you have access to them you should shrink them down....the program that TamiyaKing suggested works great ....IfranView ... http://www.irfanview.com/


In Irfanview choose "Image" from the top menu bar and in the drop down list choose "Resize/Resample"

On the right hand side of the box that is displayed I would choose 640 x 480 (this is a good size for web posting) then click ok

From the "File" menu choose "Save As" and save as JPG and rename it if you so desire.

Now that you have a smaller image you can upload it through HT when you post your thread. And the way to do that is.......

On the same page that you are writing your text, for whatever it is that you are selling, if you scroll down below where it says "Submit New Thread" you will see another button that says " Manage Attachments"

Click on that button and you will see a "Browse" button that will open up a box for you to locate the picture file you just resized. Once you have that selected, click on the "Upload" button and wait for it to tell you that it has uploaded your attachments. Then close out of that window.

Now click the Submit button and your picture will show up in your thread.

Hope that helps

RC


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

RoadSplat is a computer geek.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Well written and very helpful for those who don't have a program that includes sizing or have not done it before.


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Heck, simple. no pic, no look, no sale


----------



## hilikus (Apr 1, 2003)

mr_meat68 said:


> my excuse is pretty simple... because i don't feel like it. lol
> 
> i'll post something for sale, if someone wants pics, then i'll go take a pic of it and send it to them. if not, cool!


this one was funny

thanks for the input on this. i guess personally, i take for granted everyone's situation and skill level.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

its all 2nd hand for the most part. pic and around going to show what the out side looks like. someone could frie and speedo and say it works find. and post a pic and it look like a bran new one. its called trust, most ppl dont under stand that but hay that is why this fourm was started.


----------



## Justin B (Jul 24, 2009)

thirdplace said:


> Heck, simple. no pic, no look, no sale


There you have it. If it's not worth the effort to post pictures it's not worth my effort to buy it. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

bulding a Transmiter to work the computer ...

gas = mouse left click 
wheel = pointer movment
this might help in posting pictures
so on so on lol lol


----------

